# Chest pain in the morning



## Amy

Hi guy's

I suffered from chest pain and ear pain and a sore throat after starting vaping again.
I went to see my doctor and had an chest xray done and everything turned out fine.
I had a red throat and one red ear drum. That was all she could find.

I am so close to quitting vaping as I wake up in the morning with a very tight chest that hurts right in the center. It normally goes away after a cup of coffie and when I vape again. I am currently on nicotine salts and do vape a lot. 

I stopped vaping for 5 days as I got tired of all the pain and the pain slowly went away. I just started vaping again tuesday and now it seems worse than ever. I am also coughing my a lot during the day and my throat remains sore. The coughing also subsided when I stopped vaping for that period.

I don't really want to quit because I hate withdrawal and I love vaping and own a lot of vape gear but it seems that I am not going to have a choice as my body is acting up.


----------



## Halfdaft

Go have a look here, may help with some of your questions.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-sensitivity.t44145/#post-690806

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amy

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Go have a look here, may help with some of your questions.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pg-sensitivity.t44145/#post-690806


Thanks will have a look into it picked up 50/50 juice and that might be the cause.


----------



## Petrus

Good Morning @Amy . Interesting read. I am by no means a health practitioner, so my thoughts is based on my own experience. First off, I personally do not like nic salts. I once had a problem with a tight chest, and changed my vaping habbits in such a way that I am on top off the world. First off I started to DIY and all my mixes has a ratio of 50%pg/50%vg. 12mg nicotine. The up in nicotine from 3 to 6 to 9 then 12 is the only way for me not to chain vape. The vg that I have dropped from 70% to 50% definitely helped for my tight chest. I think you must give a 50/50 ratio a start and see if it helps. At the end off the day clean air is the safest to inhale. Enjoy your day. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amy

Petrus said:


> Good Morning @Amy . Interesting read. I am by no means a health practitioner, so my thoughts is based on my own experience. First off, I personally do not like nic salts. I once had a problem with a tight chest, and changed my vaping habbits in such a way that I am on top off the world. First off I started to DIY and all my mixes has a ratio of 50%pg/50%vg. 12mg nicotine. The up in nicotine from 3 to 6 to 9 then 12 is the only way for me not to chain vape. The vg that I have dropped from 70% to 50% definitely helped for my tight chest. I think you must give a 50/50 ratio a start and see if it helps. At the end off the day clean air is the safest to inhale. Enjoy your day. Happy vaping.


Thanks @Petrus when I started on 50/50 tuesday it seemed to have gotten worse. The reason why I went over to salts is not to vape so much. I am working from home on my own business and I have all the time in the world to vape so I can vape the whole day if I want to and that I do. Even on nic salts without getting any nic rush. I am currently on opus nic salts I thought okay let me see if I vape less but ended up vaping just as much as on normal free base. But the reason why I switched to salts was because free base also gave me the same effects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Hi @Amy. Sorry to hear - can just imagine how challenging this must be for you. 

I normally don't have any chest issues when I vape, but I have found that I get a tighter chest if I vape certain juices. One of them that I have mixed is Fantastic. The recipe includes WS-23 @ 2%. I don't know if that is what is causing the problem - I have seen that the average on ATF is just above 1%. I plan to mix lower in the next batch. 

If it is one of the components, then it might be an idea to change your juice

Just grasping at straws here 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332

Vaping can also dry out your throat and may be making an underlying cause worse, possibly stopping you from fully recovering from a very minor cold or respiratory tract irritation. If changing the PG/VG % doesn't help maybe try to stay more hydrated or stop for a few days so the mucous membranes can recover. If that doesn't help you may be allergic to the juice or your coils try SS coils if you are currently using NiChrome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft

Darius1332 said:


> Vaping can also dry out your throat and may be making an underlying cause worse, possibly stopping you from fully recovering from a very minor cold or respiratory tract irritation. If changing the PG/VG % doesn't help maybe try to stay more hydrated or stop for a few days so the mucous membranes can recover. If that doesn't help you may be allergic to the juice or your coils try SS coils if you are currently using NiChrome.



I hadn't thought of that! It could very well be a nichrome allergy, what were you vaping your salts in?


----------



## Darius1332

Haven't tried salts yet, my GF is the one I found with Nichrome issues in a Zeus single and Recurve made her cough with painful throat. After building her SS coils that is no longer an issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy

Vaping in metals doesn't sound very good either. I think the solution for me is clean air and to stop vaping all together. This is the reason why I stopped vaping last week wednesday and things started slowly getting better until tuesday I decided due to a circumstance that I can't have withdrawal during a period of time that I would start vaping again. Now it is even worse after starting again I didn't change the devices or anything. I just realised this morning the pain didn't go away and is persisting through the day until now where it went away yesterday.


----------



## DougP

I had similar symptoms (and others) and found out I was extremely sensitive to Nickel. Using Nichrome coils was the culprit. 
I also found that when I used SS I was getting bad headaches. It is my understanding that SS also has trace
amounts of nickel in it. 
Switched to kanthal and everything is great now 
I have tested the theory a few times. Roughly 10 puffs of NI80 and the symptoms return

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Spongebob

Where in the chest is the pain?

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance

Hi.you need to check the article @Alex posted in the newbies section.
I also have issues but working my way through it.currently I am on 80 %vg and the rest is distilled water,flavouring in pg and im also suspecting nic to be an issue but I am self illimination and will eventually know if I have an reaction to nic aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY

I was having symptoms last month that I can only describe as acute laryngitis and when I didn't vape for a few days it got better, then instantly worse as soon as I started again. Switched juices to my DIY noms and it went away in about 3 days. I'm thinking I've got a sensitivity to something in the juice that I was vaping previously. Now everything is awesome again.

I was so afraid that it was the Nichrome because I'm a sucker for a nice coil and really don't like rusty ol' KA1. Thankfully it was not.

It can be so many things, and cutting out any one of them at a time won't make a difference in minutes. You might have to change to KA1, vape a few days, see what happens. Change juices, vape a few days, see what happens. Process of elimination as @Resistance said. Or tried to say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

@Amy when you had the symptoms were you vaping any menthol or Ice juices?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

@Amy I suspect its the salts. You mention that you do vape a lot as well. Since salts are smoother than freebase, it's easy to 'over do' it. I think I've read somewhere of someone else who experienced the same thing with salts (tight chest). I would suggest maybe switching from salts to normal nicotine juices. With salts its easy to overdose with nicotine which will then lead to a tight chest. 

The sore throat is caused either by strong juices (high nicotine strength) or harsh juices. I've had some 3mg juices that sand papered by throat.

Also what @Rooigevaar mentioned. Its not uncommon for ice or menthol flavors to cause such issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig

@Amy here's the thread regarding tight chests due to nic salts.



I would say stop using nic salts and switch to normal nic juices and see if the problem still occurs. I would also suggest cutting down your nic strength.

To really know if it's the nicotine causing it or vaping causing it, use a 0mg liquid for a day or 2 and see if the pain occurs. If you don't experience any pain with 0mg liquids, then it's the nicotine strength of your liquids causing the problem. To prevent a sore throat, I would suggest buying juices which are extremely smooth. Some local juices do tend to have a harshness to them so maybe test out a juice before you buy it to ensure that you have a smooth juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

